# Rain in Texas, ever again?



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Well, we had a cold spell around here where it didn't get to 100 first part of the week...............but it didn't last and it's hot as you-know-what again. If it doesn't rain soon I'm gonna' pave my yard so it won't catch fire.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Too hot to shoot so I might as well be inside on the computer. :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

We FINALLY got a little rain for the first time in over 2 weeks today - but not much... Just enough so I don't have to water the yard tonight - but tomorrow I still will :roll:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Hooray.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's 5:45 am but I had to get up to watch the RAIN. I will continue to to my rain dance. :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

*rain*

Got some of that wet stuff this morning, been so long I forgot what you call it.

shoot more so you can reload


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Gene,
What area of Texas do you reside in?


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

*rain*

Charlie, I live in Lampasas.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just got back from Houston - man, the weather was nasty on teh drive there - now, the sun is back out and it's hot again.... :smt077 :smt077 :smt077


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

It did stop raining early this morning but it didn't get hot today, mostly overcast. Conclusion: Rain dances work. :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Hooorah!!! It's July 3rd and it's supposed to rain tomorrow!!!!!:smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Rain?*

I was in the Park office at Panther Junction in Big Bend National Park and saw folks gathered around a monitor watching a video tape. Curious, I sideled over to see what caught their attention.

They were watching a video of a rainstorm.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, it's been so long since I've seen rain, I forget what it looks like.

There was a 2 min rain storm on my street on Sat... Guess what... It stopped right at the curve of my street. I missed it by 5 houses.... STILL no rain


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

Weather gods only respond to reverse psychology.... Ask for a dry spell, that confuddles em every time...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Almost wants me to wish for a hurricane that gets stuck in the gulf and just sits there and generates rain on the gulf states. I now have beautiful yellow grass covering my yard. :smt011 :smt011 :smt011 :smt011


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep, STILL no rain!


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Raining right now!
:smt026 :smt026 :smt026


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Not down here!!!

:smt076 

WM


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Not down here!!!
> 
> :smt076
> 
> WM


:goofy: :goofy:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not here either.... :smt022


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Still raining.

:finga: :finga:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It keeps raining to the east of us... Where they execute people here in TX - Huntville. No rain here...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

High around 95, Lots of Sun. The grass is hoping for my dogs to drool.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Charlie!

Remember this thread?

WM


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Do we need to start a new thread or just change the title of this one to "Will It EVER STOP Raining in Texas?" It rains at least once everyday here. I've had 5" in the last 5 days. Damn...........I can hear the grass growing! Almost like living on the coast, huh WM? :smt082:anim_lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, this thread goes back a ways...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Almost like living on the coast, huh WM? :smt082:anim_lol:


Actually, its almost like living just *East* of the coast.

... with the fish.

WM


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah, I had to take a look after the thread title caught my eye. I never thought I would want the rain to stop so I could mow my yard. 
At least now I know what it takes to have green grass. You just need to put about 10,000 gallons of water on your yard every week. :smt082


----------

